# Diesel Cab interior pix



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ran across this on the internet. Said it was GE9 dash 9 I guess? Thought some might find it interesting, I don't have one.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That certainly does not seem to be "ergonomic" does it? Where does the engineer put his knees? Would all those knobs and levers present "impalement" hazards in the event of a quick stop?


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the control column is sitting next to the engineer, not infront of him. I have seen some engines equipped this way (Alco RSD4 and Fairbank H12-44 are the first ones that come to mind to me)....


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Notice where the windshield wipers are. Jake


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

That is the standard AAR style control stand that has more or less (obviously the computer screens are new and the brake handles have changed a little over the years) been in locomotives since the 60's. It sits to the left of the engineer so that backup moves are fairly easy. When I run an engine with this setup generally I'm facing forward when moving forward, and when backing my back is to the cab window facing the control stand which is far enough away from the seat to allow knee room (I'm 6'2" so that's important). I'll try to get some pictures from our 1965 SD-35 today for comparison.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The ones I remember had a push button for the horn instead of the handle. Could be an oler version or they changed back. Later RJD


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"Said it was GE9 dash 9 I guess?" 

The caption in the lower right corner says GE Dash 9-40CW.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

And, not just and Dash-9, either. NS is the only railroad (as far as I am aware) with widebody locos & a standard control stand. Interestingly, I and every other NS engineer I've talked to prefer this style of control stand to the desktop style, even though apparently engineers on other railroads prefer the desktop. To me, the desktop style is less ergonomic and makes switching or running long hood out a royal pain. 

Guess you like what you get used to.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Last summer (2007) I had the opportunity to ride in the cab of a GP-17. I am amazed at how similar the Dash 9 controls are. Sure they are more complex, have two CRT screens, etc., but they still consist of the pedestal to the left of the engineer. Very interesting. I sure appreciate your posting of that picture, Jerry. Very educational for me!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee now we get picky as one seems to think we use these locos for every day switching. Good grief get real at one time or another yes you will make a set out or a pick up but not likely with this style of unit. Later RJD


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/08/2008 5:19 PM
Gee now we get picky as one seems to think we use these locos for every day switching. Good grief get real at one time or another yes you will make a set out or a pick up but not likely with this style of unit. Later RJD


With all due respect, I am very real. I've been with NS for 10 years, 4 of them as an engineer, working out of one of the busiest terminals on the system (Linwood, NC). Probably 1/3 of our entire locomotive fleet is made up of GE Dash-8, -9, or EVOs. So yes, a road switcher is frequently expected to do "every day switching" with these pieces of garbaGE. It's a good day when I can get a straight EMD consist, especially if it's a set of good old SD40-2s or GP38ACs.

Also, it's not unheard of to see a Dash-9 running long hood out when Roanoke didn't send them out tail to tail, and there's no way to turn them at the end of the line at the power plant.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've often wondered here, by the main UP line. I see trains go by and quite often it's an older engine in the lead. I would have thought the newer/bigger ones would be more comfey? Guess not!


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 11/08/2008 7:19 PM
I've often wondered here, by the main UP line. I see trains go by and quite often it's an older engine in the lead. I would have thought the newer/bigger ones would be more comfey? Guess not!


Comfy, yes. Quiet ,yes. MY personal preference, no. It's been my expereince that conductors prefer the newer engines, because they are quite nice to ride in. Nice quiet cabs, reclining chairs, a desk, good visibility, no drafts, air conditioning, etc. Engineers, on the other hand, seem to prefer the older engines, particularly EMD, because they have good throttle response, pull well at speed, and have none of the electronic controls (I detest those $%#! electric brakes - give me a 26-L, please!) of the newer engines.

With that said, it doesn't seem that the railroads make an effort to put any particular type of engine in the lead on the basis of crew comfort. They do, however, sometimes try to have the lead unit be the one with the most operating restrictions, like short time ratings, inability to make transition, no dynamic brake interlock, etc. That way the engineer will not accidentally burn up traction motors or slide wheels or do other nasty things.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I like the 24 brakes better than the 26L. On our engines, the 24 brakes seem to give me better control of the brake application. I do admit, however, that I am not running a large freight train at high speeds. I run a lowely 6 car passenger train at 10-15 MPH and I'm sure that makes a differnece.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Bill, 

I've never used the 24 brake valve, as all our units have either 26L or electric brakes. I would love to feel the difference some day. As far as running large freight trains, I don't find much of a difference between 26L and electric, though it is a little easier to have an analog gauge reacting to air pressure, instead of a computer screen showing whati supposed to be happening. The big difference for me comes when handling light units or switching, where the independant brake reacts much faster and more smoothly on the 26L.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

When I run light engines, most of the time I end up just throwing the brake on. For light engine, the 28 & 24 indipendent brakes seem to be the same. There are no passengers to worry about. Also, one of our engines is an ex--ATSF GP-9 with only one brake show per wheel. Exen with 72psi cyl pressure, it doesn't stop ina hurry anyway.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As I mentioned not an every day thing using as a switch engine. No wounder derailment occur when a RR uses these types of units not meant for switching. Besides they tear up the back tracks. Later RJD


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill you should try a 6. At the B&O we run trains similar in length to yours and only longer when we're switching the yard. I think that a 6 brake is hands down the best brake for short trains/switching its is similar to the 24 but actually takes a reduction quicker. For the most part the independant brake is similar on the 6BL, 24, and 26. The 14, now that's an interesting one, a non-self lapping independant. Now that takes some getting used to.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I learned on a 6. My first locomotive was a GE steeple cab at a museum. I have also run 2 steamers with type 6 air.


----------

